#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Johnny does Yaccaba

## Johnny Longprong

Day 3 of my get-fit campaign. I find I get bored quickly with indoor exercise, so I try to get out and about as much as possible. Todays plan is to climb a whopping big headland called Yaccaba, on the northern side of Port Stephens, NSW and take some pictures. 32o 41 48.23S,  152o 11 55.19E 
PIC 10

----------


## Johnny Longprong

I arrive on the beach to see this lunatic trying to attract a Great White Shark. The place is a well known haunt for them, some as big as Volkswagens and much faster.

Looks like fun.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The objective

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

We have a bit of trouble with the dingoes here. A bit of 1080 knocks them over so that the tourists can feel safe. The dingoes and birds of prey aren’t that happy about it though.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

About halfway up you can see through the trees. The headland is at the end of a long sand peninsular with the ocean on one side, and Port Stephens on the other.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## klongmaster

This should be good...I always enjoy your reports JL...

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

There is some nice bush on this section of track, The Australian bush is quite beautiful in Spring.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

A couple of elderly gumtrees

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Sorry, having a bit of trouble with my multiple pictures.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Some Staghorns. Great to see the young plants getting a hold despite the frequent tourist traffic.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Is it hot or cold this time of year?

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

> Is it hot or cold this time of year?


Should be hot, but is relatively mild so far. this day was about 25 degrees c with cooling sea breeze in the afternoon.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yeah, those sea shots loked a bit nippy.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

The last section gets a bit steep. I could feel my man-boobs shrinking on this climb. I had to stop for a couple of blows and half a gallon of water.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

The views from the top are very nice, but half blocked by trees. It would be a long way to carry a chainsaw.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

This is the southern headland of the port, called Tomaree.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

One of these beaches is a nudie. My lens wouldn’t get me close enough to see which one.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

More from the top

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

Lover’s leap

----------


## Johnny Longprong

This way to New Zealand

----------


## Johnny Longprong

On the way down I bumped into this magnificent specimen of a Lace Monitor (Varanus varius). He was on the track but quickly ran up a tree when he saw me.  He was well over 1.5 metres and in great condition.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

That Island in the distance known as Cabbage Tree Island is the only known breeding place in the world of the Gould’s Petrel (Pterodroma leucoptera).  This is on the endangered species list, but following a successful recovery and breeding programme it may soon be removed from the list. News in Science - Gould's Petrel may be off endangered list - 07/04/2000

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

On the way home I walked across the dunes to take a few shots of Port Stephens. This area, at the southern base of Yaccaba, is known as the boulders.
Teakdoor member Lily hails from the town in the distance.

----------


## Johnny Longprong



----------


## Johnny Longprong

This lone Sooty Oyster Catcher (Haematopus fuliginosus) , like me, was looking for lunch. These are on the threatened species list though.

----------


## Loy Toy

Such a beautiful country and great pictures Johnny! :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Back to the beach and home for a beer or three.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

I note a distinct absence of the _Barebreasted mattressthrasher_ which is often quite abundant in that part of the world ... bit cool for them yet?

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> I note a distinct absence of the Barebreasted mattressthrasher which is often quite abundant in that part of the world ... bit cool for them yet?


I did notice a few schoolies about Wayne. I suspect that there will be a few mattressthrashers amongst that flock.

----------


## TizMe

Nice photos mate. Almost makes me want to move back there... almost.

----------


## phuketbound

The hike looks like so worth it for the views at the top. Wow! I can't wait to visit there someday. Good luck with the exercise program. Puurty birds too. 
Do sharks swim in the waters year round? Is it safe to swim in the water?

----------


## TizMe

My mates and I used to regularly go camping over at Shoal Bay when we were teenagers. 
Still have many fond memories. 
It's probably changed a bit since I was last there in about 1980.

----------


## Lily

> Teakdoor member Lily hails from the town in the distance.


I have just found this thread. It is great!!

I dont actually live in the town you can see. That is Nelson Bay. I live closer to the ocean, but my village is hidden between the heads and the lighthouse (Little Beach) on that shot.

----------


## Lily

> It's probably changed a bit since I was last there in about 1980.


Mmmmm. Just a bit.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

I have just found this thread. It is great!!

I dont actually live in the town you can see. That is Nelson Bay. I live closer to the ocean, but my village is hidden between the heads and the lighthouse (Little Beach) on that shot.

Always thinking about you. I knew you would like the shots. How good is that view south from Yackaba eh? I have never been up to the top of Tomeree, but will do so in the Autumn.. GLad you liked the shots.

----------


## Lily

> I have never been up to the top of Tomeree, but will do so in the Autumn


 
That will get you puffing and blowing. It isn't that steep, but it is a long slow climb.

When we were kids we used to climb Tomaree, but there were no paths then, just a track that went right around on the ocean side, where the gun placements were.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> where the gun placements were.


 I was fishing just off there in the boat today and remarked to one of the blokes that the bottom gun emplacement would make a good camp. From there you could cast over the rocks easily.

----------


## Lily

What were you fishing for? We only used to catch Slimey Mackeral, for bait, really close to Tomaree.

Did you used to post on another forum with a name that could cure ear infections or tonsillitis?

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> What were you fishing for? We only used to catch Slimey Mackeral, for bait, really close to Tomaree. Did you used to post on another forum with a name that could cure ear infections or tonsillitis?


Funny you should mention the slimies. We were catching a heap for bait ourselves. as you know they are in huge numbers in the port at this time of the year. We had a dozen or so left over, about 8" long, so I took them home to experiment with as a beer snack.
First I filletted a couple, then I rolled a few out like you would with a Garfish and removed the backbone and I did the rest whole with head off. Half a dozen home grown chillies sweated off in a pan of Peanut oil, rolled the fish in flour and quickly fried them. They are the delish I might tell you. Instead of using the poor buggers for bait I will be targeting them as the main course in future.

Big strong northeasters this week and it made fishing outside very bumpy so we came in under Yaccaba away from the wind. Not much about except flounder and shovel nose sharks, but very pleasant out there. We had a shot down near Middle Island in the deep water there but the wind drove us home. You really have to get onto the water and look around to realise just how beautiful the joint is don't you?

Don't know anything about other forums. I only post here.

----------

